

Stack Overflow was down - cpayne
http://stackoverflow.com

======
alexholehouse
FYI: <http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com>

e.g <http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/stackoverflow.com>

~~~
v33ra
If the long name is too hard to remember: <http://isup.me/> e.g.
<http://isup.me/stackoverflow.com>

------
JasonPunyon
We're on it. We're having DNS problems.

~~~
siteshwar
It seems up now.

~~~
neeraj_r
Yes. It is UP now

------
danielhughes
When Stack Overflow went down tonight my productivity dropped precipitously.
It reminds me of how grateful I am of the team at Stack Exchange. They built
one hell of a resource.

------
rsingla
Looks like their stack has finally...overflowed.

~~~
lscott3
good one!

------
DanBC
[http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/164444/dns-server-
fa...](http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/164444/dns-server-failure-for-
all-stack-exchange-sites)

> _It appears the nameservers for Stack Exchange are returning SERVFAIL for
> all queries, meaning most users are unable to access any Stack Exchange
> site, or will shortly lose access once their local DNS caches expire._

~~~
KyleBrandt
Answer as to the direct cause (posted to that question):

"We recently relocated our NY datacenter, and therefore all the IPs in NY
changed.

We didn't update to the new IP for the master DNS server (in both the
named.conf and the zone files), and therefore all of our slaves hit our expiry
time (one week). This is fixed now, so things should start coming back up."

------
farnsworth
This evening realized how dependent I am on SO. Trying to figure out how to
dynamically set parameters for a CSS animation (turns out it's harder than it
sounds) and the _only_ useful answers I can find are on SO. Also very glad to
have Google's cached versions.

------
mattquiros
Hacker News was also briefly down a few minutes earlier:
<https://twitter.com/mattquiros/status/293220235702566913>

------
sairamkunala
superuser.com - DOWN

stackoverflow.com - DOWN

serverfault.com - UP

cdn.sstatic.net - DOWN

Purely a DNS issue

    
    
      dig stackoverflow.com @ns3.serverfault.com # (authoritative DNS)
      
      ; <<>> DiG 9.8.3-P1 <<>> stackoverflow.com 
      @ns3.serverfault.com
      
      ;; QUESTION SECTION:
      ;stackoverflow.com.		IN	A
      
      ;; Query time: 400 msec
      ;; SERVER: 69.59.196.217#53(69.59.196.217)

~~~
kbaker
Yeah, seems like ns3.serverfault.com was SERVFAILing its own record, so now
that it has timed out all serverfault domains are down.

------
mflindell
Looks like I'm finished work for the day! Time to go home

~~~
mossplix
you can always use the google cache

------
digitalpbk
yup

Server: google-public-dns-a.google.com Address: 8.8.8.8

 __* google-public-dns-a.google.com can't find stackoverflow.com: Server
failed

~~~
shitlord
Same for me, I'm on the east coast if that makes a difference

~~~
kbaker
No, it won't, both their primary and secondary DNS are resolving it with
SERVFAIL.

Pretty bad...

------
denzil_correa
Down for me, oh well!

------
thejosh
working fine now.

------
itsbits
its up now..

